# Hyper rats from deodorant?



## Rogan12h (Oct 17, 2009)

So, lately I've noticed, that whenever I wear old spice's pure sport antiperspirant deodorant my girlfriend's rats get extremely hyper, start running and jumping around everywhere, I'm not sure if it somehow acts like catnip for cats or if its bad for them..
Can't find any notice of it online, buuut Thanks in advanced for any info.


----------



## JizzyRatxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Adidas Woman Deodorant the blue one is the besttttttttt


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

Old Spice puts stuff in their deorderant that has a pot-like effect on surrounding animals. Which is why it makes it easier to get a date.  so it is as harmful as pot


----------



## JizzyRatxx (Oct 17, 2009)

I disagree, for men i would say axe deodorant smells way better than old spice grossness. I mean unless you want to take your mom's friends out but let's be serious here that's a little twisted..... 
Are you attracted to older woman? Remember the rule of thumb for guys if a woman is more than half your age older or younger than it is wrong.


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

I am a woman and I wear Dove deorderant (the orange one). however the Old Spice is pretty much grossness but the overall smell doesn't matter, it's that one marijuana-like ingrediant that gets the women stoned so they will go out with the guy. I mean pot doesn't smell that great but people still smoke it.


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

BACK ON TOPIC ~~~~

Your rats are jumping around because they think they are high. But everyone knows pot doesnt make you hyper. So your rats are nothing but posers.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

MahRatz said:


> I am a woman and I wear Dove deorderant (the orange one). however the Old Spice is pretty much grossness but the overall smell doesn't matter, it's that one marijuana-like ingrediant that gets the women stoned so they will go out with the guy. I mean pot doesn't smell that great but people still smoke it.


I find this /ridiculously/ hard to believe, and would like to see some documentation on it.


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you religious?


----------



## Rogan12h (Oct 17, 2009)

Haha, didn't mean to start a deodorant war, but, is it actually harmful to the rats?


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

I cannot provide you with any fine scientific facts like the ones that have been discussed above, but Old Spice to me has always had a very strong and particular smell and I would guess that if rat owners are even supposed to be careful about handsoaps and lotions, the same would go for any bodily applicant. And again, in my opinion, Old Spice is like HELLO! when you smell it, not that it smells bad.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

MahRatz said:


> Are you religious?


What does that have to do with anything?

And no.


Back on topic though, I bet the rats just either really like the smell, or really don't like the smell. I'd try changing deodorants and see what happens.


----------



## kwoolie (Sep 30, 2009)

I've found that if I forget to wash my hand after I've been wearing scented lotion one of my rats will go absolutely nuts.


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

MahRatz said:


> I am a woman and I wear Dove deorderant (the orange one). however the Old Spice is pretty much grossness but the overall smell doesn't matter, it's that one marijuana-like ingrediant that gets the women stoned so they will go out with the guy. I mean pot doesn't smell that great but people still smoke it.



yes im sure the ratties are thinking "yep...i am sooo stoned." : 

even at 12 i was not that immature and disrespectful. this forum is a serious place for rat lovers to discuss proper care and share their stories. if you want to make innapropriate and misinformed, comments do it someplace else.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

So ok to recap here for Rogan seeing as how this topic has created quite the discussion......

No one has proof of what they think might be happening. others have experienced the same actions and people believe it is either an irritant or has some type of effect on them altering their behavior. Either way Id say put less deoderant on around them or switch the brand just to play it safe until someone can imform us all of this phenomena.


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

Excuse me? I am not twelve, in fact, I am eighteen. How dare you call me stupid?


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

MahRatz said:


> Excuse me? I am not twelve, in fact, I am eighteen. How dare you call me stupid?


Oh but you are.


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> I dare call you stupid because that's exactly how you are portraying yourself.
> Please, Prove me wrong. Show us all how intelligent you are. You could start by acting like a mature 18 year old responsible pet owner.





FeffOx said:


> Oh but you are.



bahaha +1


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> I've noticed she hasn't shown up online but there has been a hidden user recently...hmm..


I have hidden online status so that is likely to be me. MahRatz hasn't logged on since Oct 22nd. You can check a members profile to see when they last logged on 

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php?action=profile;u=3664


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay. Whatever.


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

MahRatz said:


> Excuse me? I am not twelve, in fact, I am eighteen. How dare you call me stupid?


Act your age then. I'm 13 and I act more mature than you! Is there any point in you trolling this forum?


----------



## Rogan12h (Oct 17, 2009)

Didn't get the notify on new topic posts.. 

But, it seems they run more towards me when I have Old spice on.
That could however, just be me.

I'll try to wear less around them then.

Stop hijacking threads.

Would it be worthwhile to ask a veterinarian?


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Rogan12h said:


> Didn't get the notify on new topic posts..
> 
> But, it seems they run more towards me when I have Old spice on.
> That could however, just be me.
> ...


I would just stop wearing it to see how they react without the smell.


----------



## Rogan12h (Oct 17, 2009)

No exceptional reactions to me without the deodorant (Or if I've worn it all day)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rats don't see in terms of "it smells, it must be ruining my lungs". Don't forget that rats are curious creatures at the best of times and are able to make associations very quickly. 

Do you play with her rats? It could be a simple association between your smell (which just so happens to be Old Spice) and a game or two, or a fuss and cuddle.

As long as you are not overdoing it with the Old Spice (meaning you throw so much on and people can smell you a mile and a half off), keeping it subtle and are not having too much very close personal contact with the rats while wearing it then realistically you are doing as little harm as you possibly can. 

I think it's easy to say "strong smells = nono" but realistically you have to consider how much actual contact they will have with the smell and the strength of it ... and most people I know don't lather themselves in deoderant.

Just my 2 cents


----------

